# problem scanning 120 film in epson v700



## badperson (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi,
I just picked up an epson v700 over the weekend, and I'm just getting to use it. I can't seem to scan 120 film the right way...the entire image doesn't come out in the scan. I have the film emulsion side down, I have the film cut in two's; I line up the frames with the notches on the holder, and I put the holder in the scanner with the arrows lined up, and the holder is seated properly. 

but still, part of the image is cut off. I don't have this issue with 35mm film. 
Any ideas?
bp


----------



## badperson (Dec 15, 2010)

figured it out in case anyone comes across this...
Instead of the default "thumbnails" in the preview window, I selected "normal" and was able to select the area I wanted and scan that way. Really good results so far.


----------



## djacobox372 (Dec 15, 2010)

I find that when scanning anything other then 35mm film you have to turn off "thumbnails" and select the cropping of each photo manually.

Make sure you experiment with scanning heights to ensure the best sharpness.


----------

